# Garmin G3 map update



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi everyone! Need some tech help here..... 
So I just purchased a Garmin echomap plus 73sv from the Cabela's sale. I've heard that there's a free upgrade for the lakevu hd maps to get the lakevu hd g3 maps. I've searched the website, looked on Activecaptain app and can't figure out how to get it. Do any of you have pointers on how to do it?
PS. Can't wait to get this thing on the water, I think it's going to be awesome just from playing with it..... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.garmin.com/en-US/maps/updates/?/marine


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks Lundy! So if I understand correctly, I need to create a Garmin express account? 
Why can't I do it through the Activecaptain app? 
I'm brand new to this stuff...... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure really, I'm stumbling through this myself. I just updated software in both of my 93 SV's today, one (new Unit) through Active Captain and one (Last years unit)with an update I had downloaded to a micro SD card. and I'm downloading the map upgrade right now onto a micro 32G SD card from an account a just created on Garmin Express. It says the download will take 4 hrs! I'll let you know how this all goes.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Lundy said:


> I'm not sure really, I'm stumbling through this myself. I just updated software in both of my 93 SV's today, one (new Unit) through Active Captain and one (Last years unit)with an update I had downloaded to a micro SD card. and I'm downloading the map upgrade right now onto a micro 32G SD card from an account a just created on Garmin Express. It says the download will take 4 hrs! I'll let you know how this all goes.


Look at BrahmaBull posts,he has video on there that explains it.It's under the Garmin heading.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

yep, that is the same video I put a link to earlier in this thread.

My problem, one that Garmin knows about because they have a message on their site detailing it, is that the download process freezes part way through and just stops downloading. They say they are working on a fix.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the update to load to the card finally by starting the process multiple times. The card shows as unlocked for both of my units however when I insert the card in the unit there is not enough internal memory to update the maps, I would need to leave the card in the unit which is fine except I have two units and one card.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The unit reads the card and shows the map upgrade just fine BUT I can not update the built in map due to the lack of memory capacity of the unit. The reading I've done shows I will need to leave the update map card in the unit to use the map upgrade.

Anyone have any different experience and actually get the built in maps to update? I haven't read one success story yet anywhere.


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Is that the Echomap Plus unit? I read that somewhere about the older Echomap Chirp units not having enough memory, but haven't heard for sure on the plus units

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

They are plus units, both less than 8 months old. Reading the same results everywhere


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

I see..... Was hoping the plus units would have enough memory....... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

Been gone all weekend and haven’t had service or a chance to reply.

I have updated 4 Garmins over the last 5 days...3 - 93sv Plus units less than 1 year old and a 1042xsv that’s a year old and all of them gave me the internal memory error issue that Lundy is speaking of. I will call Garmin today and try to figure it out. All units did the upgrades fine, however the 1042xsv was old enough that we had to purchase the $99 upgrade for the BlueChart G3 and the LakeVü G3 mapping. This is the only unit I couldn’t get the depth contour shading to work even though the map is updated and shows insufficient memory. Garmin’s website says they have a problem and are trying to fix it, but I’m not sure if this is related to the download (known issue of not working the first time you download new maps) or this issue specifically. I’m not going to be happy if I can’t have G3 maps and draw contour maps at the same time.

To the OP’s question, the easiest way I’ve found is to download Garmin Express, register units, then download maps. It will take 3.5 - 4.5 hours on the 93sv units and the 1042xsv took nearly 13hours.

I will update this post once I call.

Brahmabull


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I plan to call them today also to discuss one card that is unlocked for the two units I own but I have to leave the card in the unit to have the updated maps. I need a second download authorized for a second card if they don't find a work around to the memory size issue.

Ask them if it is possible to delete portions of the map( areas out west) upgrades, there are four large files in the folder, that would allow the internal memory to have enough capacity for Eastern US maps? 

I don't know how they can fix a lack of internal memory capacity. Maybe delete the all of the original maps and reinstall just the new G3? The new units have the G3 pre-installed, is there more memory in the new units?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I plan to call them today also to discuss one card that is unlocked for the two units I own but I have to leave the card in the unit to have the updated maps. I need a second download authorized for a second card if they don't find a work around to the memory size issue.
> 
> Ask them if it is possible to delete portions of the map( areas out west) upgrades, there are four large files in the folder, that would allow the internal memory to have enough capacity for Eastern US maps?
> 
> I don't know how they can fix a lack of internal memory capacity. Maybe delete the all of the original maps and reinstall just the new G3? The new units have the G3 pre-installed, is there more memory in the new units?


Just got off the phone with them 30 minutes ago. The G3 maps are too large and will have to be ran from the card. This effects nearly every unit all the way up to the 76xx series that had the G2 previously loaded. I’m not sure why you couldn’t delete G2 and load G3 but they assured me it wouldn’t work. I’m skeptical. 

Lundy in your case you would need two cards with map upgrades. You can also do contour mapping WHILE running the G3 maps On the same card (Active Captain card). That I did confirm. 

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, It does but I will need them to allow me to download to another card

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure would hate to be a Garmin Customer Service tech right now, they are getting eaten up with the G3 maps upgrades and so many guys flocking to Livescope that don't know how to update their software to allow Livescope to work.

I called this afternoon to get authorization for a second card download for G3 and the recording said my wait time was going to be 2 hrs and 20 mins Poor guys.

I'll wait until this blows over a little and then get my second card issue resolved.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I sure would hate to be a Garmin Customer Service tech right now, they are getting eaten up with the G3 maps upgrades and so many guys flocking to Livescope that don't know how to update their software to allow Livescope to work.
> 
> I called this afternoon to get authorization for a second card download for G3 and the recording said my wait time was going to be 2 hrs and 20 mins Poor guys.
> 
> I'll wait until this blows over a little and then get my second card issue resolved.


‘Get authorization’ for what? I wasn’t asked for age of unit or anything?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The ONE download to ONE card stated it was unlocked to TWO 93 SV units, both of my units, identified by serial number, which would have been great if it would have been able to update the hard drive on the unit, I could have used the one card to update both units. However since you must leave the card in the unit I must have two cards. The Garmin Express will not download the upgrade again because it has already downloaded for both serial numbered units to one card. You didn't need to supply age of the unit because it already new the age of the unit by the serial number and your registration of the unit. The update is protected to where you can not copy the file. As such I need a second download to create a second card.


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks for all your help guys!
My next question is, with having to leave the card in the unit, trouble with it locking up, etc., Is it worth it getting the G3? I mean yeah it would be awesome to have the latest but IMHO the Garmin lakevu hd maps are pretty much awesome already

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the upgrade is still worth the hassle. It isn't that bad of a process now that you know what to expect. If the process stops during the download to the card. Just close out the download and start the download, (same procedure again) all over again and it will continue its download where it left off. It still take a long time. For the unit to read the card is a very short process and leaving the card in the unit is no big deal now that everyone knows that is what you need to do. The level of detail on the newer map is an improvement for sure.

Use a 32G Micro SD card
When inserting the card into the unit make sure the unit is powered up and fully booted
When you insert the card the unit will recognize it and just follow the prompts.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I stated my displeasure with Garmin yesterday that they could have simply just told us what to expect on their website and it is no big deal. Now you have people freaking out when all that could have been avoided by just giving this information and being upfront when it happened.

The map is worth the hassle.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The new G3 update now has Navionics data which is a huge upgrade!

https://www.navionics.com/fin/blog/post/new-garmin-cartography-featuring-navionics-data-announced/


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I just bought the East sd card. I’ll never fish anywhere out west so don’t need those maps! Just stick it in the unit and go! Much easier! Lol!


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

That’s what Garmin should have done with the Navionics map in my opinion. Charge something for the cost of making the card & have the same time limit on the unit for owners. It can’t cost much to make the card in quantity, they know how many eligible units are out there.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

just finished getting the Garmins installed and software upgrade. Never having done an installation of a couple fish finders have to say it was more work then I thought. But, learned whole bunch in the process. Pretty sure next time it will go quicker. I just hope everything works out on the water.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm confused. Treat me like I know nothing about the maps. I just upgraded to the echomap plus 9 inch unit over the winter, and haven't got it on the water yet.  Before I was in a 7" HB unit. Note I mainly fish Erie for eyes.

Is the upgrade free for the maps? Isnt the base map with the new Garmin better than what I had with my old HB?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohio Snake said:


> I'm confused. Treat me like I know nothing about the maps. I just upgraded to the echomap plus 9 inch unit over the winter, and haven't got it on the water yet. Before I was in a 7" HB unit. Note I mainly fish Erie for eyes.
> 
> Is the upgrade free for the maps? Isnt the base map with the new Garmin better than what I had with my old HB?


The software update is free. If you want the new maps you’ll have to download this. They do charge for the new maps with Navionics.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Snake said:


> I'm confused. Treat me like I know nothing about the maps. I just upgraded to the echomap plus 9 inch unit over the winter, and haven't got it on the water yet. Before I was in a 7" HB unit. Note I mainly fish Erie for eyes.
> 
> Is the upgrade free for the maps? Isnt the base map with the new Garmin better than what I had with my old HB?


I am not sure about the Base Maps being better but the download to the latest and greatest is free.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

There are some new units that are showing up with navionics already preloaded in the plotter. I have seen them in Cabela’s locally.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

So, I have the software update. 

I couldn't find a specific maps only update that is free.

----- I think that I found the map upgrade and installed it on a memory card. I'lll see if it works on Sunday


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

It’s an addition SD chip

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...W67SB-UQ,prmr:1,pid:13490718778286400856,cs:1


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Just to confirm, the 2019 models do indeed come preloaded with the G3 map upgrade. I just registered my units and they are showing up to date.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

puge said:


> Just to confirm, the 2019 models do indeed come preloaded with the G3 map upgrade. I just registered my units and they are showing up to date.


Correct. As well as the new GT-51/52 transducer.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

When you purchase the unit the box will be marked that it has the G3 with navionics preloaded.


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

I recently did the g3 map update i can show the 2019 maps loaded in side bar i believe. I had mariners eye n something else added to screen under charts turned unit off than back off thinking i was done now only shows 3 icons on chart do you have to reinstall card everytime get the not enough memory error did i screw something up by shutting down unit


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

On mine have have to pull out the card and re-install and it will pick up the update. Minor annoyance.


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

I must of screwed unit up by turning it off i put card in shows 2019 maps loaded but i see no change in maps get the update built in maps yes or no than the not enough memory error 1st time before screwed up had 5 icons on chart screen i primarally go out of huron so if someone could postpics on g3 map or what should i notice to see if i have the gs on a side note looking over at fireing range didnt see reef names on map


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought a unit on sale at Bass Pro this spring. 9 inch Echomap Plus. Very good price but didn't know I was getting a 2018 unit that did not have the map update. (Despite spending more than an hour with a salesman he didn't manage to tell me that! Maybe that is why price was good?) I have updated and installed the software fine and have downloaded the free Navionics map download to a sd card. Haven't installed it yet cause unit is up at boat. In reading all this I too am wondering if the install and new map is worth the hassle. Also wondering if I will have to run it from a card instead of it loading into a brand new unit I just bought? Or is the insufficient memory just on the older units? Advice. The lakevu map in it is light years ahead of what I had before. What are advantages of new map if all I fish is western basin?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't answer the question about that advantages of the map upgrade on the western basin of Erie. I will assume it is better if it is like the other inland lake details with the upgrade.

I can tell you for sure that the unit will not have enough memory to update the maps on the hard drive of the unit. Just leave the micro SD card in the slot for the unit to run the map upgrade, really easy, nothing else you need to do.

You stated SD card. You meant micro SD card, correct?


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Lundy said:


> I can't answer the question about that advantages of the map upgrade on the western basin of Erie. I will assume it is better if it is like the other inland lake details with the upgrade.
> 
> I can tell you for sure that the unit will not have enough memory to update the maps on the hard drive of the unit. Just leave the micro SD card in the slot for the unit to run the map upgrade, really easy, nothing else you need to do.
> 
> You stated SD card. You meant micro SD card, correct?


Yep. Micro SD. I will try it. Kind of disappointing to have just bought the unit new in the box and it won't load the upgrade internally. Otherwise, have used it once and really like it so far. Controls are so easy.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

LEfriend said:


> Yep. Micro SD. I will try it. Kind of disappointing to have just bought the unit new in the box and it won't load the upgrade internally. Otherwise, have used it once and really like it so far. Controls are so easy.


That’s the reason the unit was on sale. The new units that come preloaded are more money.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

LEfriend said:


> Yep. Micro SD. I will try it. Kind of disappointing to have just bought the unit new in the box and it won't load the upgrade internally. Otherwise, have used it once and really like it so far. Controls are so easy.


Or you could look at it like needing to leave the micro SD card in place to read the maps upgrade or spend $400 more for one that has enough memory to load on to unit hard drive. Everything thing else with the two units are the same. That is why they were on sale and I think the $400 savings is worth the slight inconvenience personally. I have two of these.


----------

